# POC VPD 2.0 Knee Long



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody tried these out I have been tearing my knee and leg up and need some protection.


----------



## yageebet (Mar 20, 2012)

Bought these and tried recently and I can say wow! Great fit, feels very light, almost like I am not even wearing any protection at all. Also bought the VPD 2.0 elbow pads and same feeling.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

My 661 Kyle Straits are about done. The last few times I have gone down they have slipped and I end up with kneeburger.

I have been on the fence about new armor, POC, RF, Fox???

Had pretty much settled on POC - but not too sure on the joint or bones... the new 2.0 long leg looks like it may be the ticket. Inital reviews are positive - especially concerning movement....

The only downside I can see, is the lack of a back of the knee opening possibly allowing uncofortable bunching...

Bikeradar have a test, and they seem to love them...
POC VPD 2.0 extended-knee pads | Review | BikeRadar

michael


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

I ride with a VPD 2.0 "normal" since January, had the VPD 1.0: slippery, hot, bulky and they are the best and most comfortable.
They have 2 straps but only use one, the other are removable, what secure the pad is the sleeve the upper strap don't do much either, and the upper part is little than others.

They are comfortable, not hot, and I do some pretty kms/miles with them they are like knee warmers. :thumbsup:


----------



## dan1210 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, i have both the knee and long knee and am undecided on which ones to keep, they will mainly be used for trail riding as i have full armour for dh gnarlier stuff,
First impressions...long knee, very well made and great fit! Once the vpd warms up they are quite comfortable, let me just say that although they are comfortable the extra bit of length is a bit irritating as it rubs on my shin, i think bikeradars review is a but over the top they are comfortable but you certainly know your wearing them, after some thinking i thought they woukd be ok for pedalling but not great and seeing as these are for trail riding rather than a do it all pad i ordered the standard knee.
Standard knee impressions, obviously the same design but shorter, 80mm to be exact, so i have them on side by side and im not sure the long knee would save me from any pedal strikes as they dont quite cover that part of my shin, the standard knee is immediately more comfortable and will certainly be easier to pedal in, the std knee is actually a little bigger than the long knee as it wraps round my knee a bit more but a little loser than the long, a bit strange seeing as you would think they would be exact in the knee area.
Conclusion, the long knee is tighter and closer fitting than the standard although comfortable not as good to pedal in i doubt, and im also not sure how much difference that extra length would make in a fall, the standard knees are more comfortable and less restrictive for me, if i was after a pad for all disciplines i would go for the long knee but as i have all hard armour for downhill and want these for trail riding i think the standard knee is the best option.
I also have the elbows which are awesome and the shorts which im undecided on at the mo, all in all great kit very impressed!
Please note i have not ridden in any of it yet these are first impressions of wearing the stuff around the house bending the legs etc and giving the vpd a chance to warm up and fit to the body,
All items size medium and i fall bang in the middle of their reccomendations.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

dan1210

Thanks for the initial review.
Could you please update this after you have a few miles on the pads?

Thank-you

michael


----------



## dan1210 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey, no problem, although it will be a couple of weeks as i had a nasty crash on my hip downhilling nearly 3 weeks ago and still struggling to walk :-(


----------



## DavidHood (May 29, 2010)

*Poc vpd 2.0*

I've got a pair of the old VPD 1.0 POC elbow pads and absolutely love them. I had to send the Medium back and get a Large. I'm hard to fit because my biceps are as small as my forearms. Even with the right fit, the elbow isn't easy to protect as pads tend to slide down your arm. My right "balancing" hand wears a DocFlexMeter wrist guard which extends up the forearm and meets the elbow guard to prevent it from sliding. It stays in place nicely and I feel well protected without being overheated. My left "braking" hand is protected by a KH Pulse or Hillbilly fingerless glove. The elbow on that side slides down every 100 feet. I still need to bust out the sewing kit and take some slack from the bicep strap.

POC's Spine VPD 2.0 Jacket has elbow pads built in the sleeve (then I guess I'd have to worry about them sliding up) along with chest, spine, and shoulder protection. I wish I lived near a bike shop that carried POC so I could try it on. I can tell from my elbow pads, it's high quality. I'd go POC from head to toe.

I have a pair of KH Percussion Knee/Shin guards. For shins and behind the calf they are fantastic. Not so much (scar to prove it) for the knee despite a good (sent medium back for large) fit. I did not have the top straps cinched down tight enough and they peeled back exposing flesh.

I prefer separates for the knee and shin. I also have a pair of SixSixOne EVO d3o (similar to VPD) Knee Guards and a pair of matching shin guards. The knees have been fantastic but definitely are in need of replacement. The Shin pads cost too much and only pad the front whereas Kris' Percussion guards protect the back of the calf and achilles heel right where my FiveTen Impact Mid shoes leave off.

POC does not even make the knee/shin combo anymore which is fine by me because, as I said, I prefer separates. My question is: would the POC VPD 2.0 "Long" knee pads work with the POC VPD 2.0 shin pads or should I get the old Joint Ankle pads if I go long? I suspect the long knee pads would overlap with the shin pads quite a bit. I really like the looks of the new shin pads so I might be tempted to go short on the knee pads. Either way, I'm probably looking at close to $200 for the whole set. Full review to follow.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

dan1210 said:


> Hey, i have both the knee and long knee and am undecided on which ones to keep, they will mainly be used for trail riding as i have full armour for dh gnarlier stuff,
> First impressions...long knee, very well made and great fit! Once the vpd warms up they are quite comfortable, let me just say that although they are comfortable the extra bit of length is a bit irritating as it rubs on my shin, i think bikeradars review is a but over the top they are comfortable but you certainly know your wearing them, after some thinking i thought they woukd be ok for pedalling but not great and seeing as these are for trail riding rather than a do it all pad i ordered the standard knee.
> Standard knee impressions, obviously the same design but shorter, 80mm to be exact, so i have them on side by side and im not sure the long knee would save me from any pedal strikes as they dont quite cover that part of my shin, the standard knee is immediately more comfortable and will certainly be easier to pedal in, the std knee is actually a little bigger than the long knee as it wraps round my knee a bit more but a little loser than the long, a bit strange seeing as you would think they would be exact in the knee area.
> Conclusion, the long knee is tighter and closer fitting than the standard although comfortable not as good to pedal in i doubt, and im also not sure how much difference that extra length would make in a fall, the standard knees are more comfortable and less restrictive for me, if i was after a pad for all disciplines i would go for the long knee but as i have all hard armour for downhill and want these for trail riding i think the standard knee is the best option.
> ...


Sorry to bring up an old thread but any updates on your knee pad preference? I've been using the Roach combo knee/shins for a few years and they work fine but I've been doing more jump trails lately and don't really need that much coverage. Looking at just the knees and elbows myself. I don't crash a lot and I have very tough shins so I guess I'm looking more for comfort and lack of slippage when you do crash.


----------

